# Recycling Christmas Cards



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

Does anyone have any bright ideas for recycling Christmas cards?

This is what I did with one particular card (design shown below) that we received from relatives elsewhere in the UK.

The card is a design from Tesco who sold it as a charity card in order to make cash donations to UK Food banks.

Anyway, on the front is a felt image of a gingerbread man  complete with embroidered features, heart-shaped jewel buttons, ribbon bow tie etc  I loved this card that came from relatives in Kent. Left it displayed until today (New Years Day) and then took it down. Removed the gingerbread man felt motif from the front, drew round it to get a template of the shape which I cut out from beigey/brown canvas cloth. I stitched em together, added a loop of Christmassy ribbon at the top, turned it back the right way out and stuffed. Nice little Christmas tree ornament for next-to-nothing plus about one hour of cutting, stitching and stuffing. Hes gone on the Christmas tree  which will be coming down in the next couple of days anyway!

Nice, _lasting_ little souvenir of a lovely card I was very fond of. It can be hung on my Christmas tree for many years to come!

I'll upload pictures of the finished item (the photos are on my husband's phone!) tomorrow.

Really pleased with myself!

BUT ... I need to know - does anyone else have any ideas for re-cycling Christmas cards?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I recycle all cards, not just Christmas. I cut designs from the front and reuse them. I do not have any pictures of the Christmas cards I just sent out, but I do have these photos of how I used birthday or other occasion cards to make these thank you cards or gift cards.


----------



## iblimey (Aug 5, 2015)

I remember many, many years ago when my parents worked for the Spastic Society and all cards were gratefully accepted all year long. These were cut/folded/glued into a sun shape of many pieces, a new small month calendar was added with ribbon to the base and these were sold to raise funds. They always sold very well and everyone was different. It used lots of cards so nothing was thrown away. Wish I had paid more attention as to how they were made. Maybe someone remembers. I hate to throw out pretty cards.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

I keep the fronts of my cards and use them as decoration for packages when I use plain paper. It takes place of bows and name tags especially when mailing them. I tape them on securely and they look great.


----------



## amundson (Feb 1, 2013)

We cut the front of the card from the back and use the front for a name tag. We just tape it onto the gift. If there any Christmas motifs on the right side of the back of the card we trim those out and use them too. Google recycle cards and you will find more ideas.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

similar to chikkie's cards, I find the cutest part, cut top, bottom and right side to frame and then cut as wide as possible for the left side as that gets folded at design left and then again about a 1/4" away and then trimmed to match the front while holding straight so the 'binding' of the book is square. Then I fill with scrap paper pages, cut to fit each little book, rubber cement them in, drill tiny hole in the upper left corner and then string onto silver or gold cord and tie into loop. I give 6-12 in sets for Christmas ornaments to all my booklover friends. Each is the size and shape the card design allows so sometimes the tiny ones are just perfect for the people who have tiny or tabletop trees. Sometimes, I can only get one 'book' from each card, but sometimes 2 or 3 appear...... they're fun and the artists' work gets a second life.


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

Great ideas here ladies.

I've trimmed up cards to make gift labels for the following year's Christmas gifts.

As a child I've also made new Christmas cards from old by recycling them (nowhere near as posh and professional as the ones chickkie has shown us here though!).

As soon as I saw my card with the felt gingerbread man motif on it, I knew exactly what I was going to do with it!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

all my friends and I gave up sending cards a few years back.

This ear we received one from my cousin who I have not seen in 65 years!

We used to send around 70!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

these are a couple of things we like to do.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

chickkie said:


> I recycle all cards, not just Christmas. I cut designs from the front and reuse them. I do not have any pictures of the Christmas cards I just sent out, but I do have these photos of how I used birthday or other occasion cards to make these thank you cards or gift cards.


Those are beautiful.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I've made Patty Sutter's 1st ornament, as well as small origami boxes.


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

chickkie said:


> I recycle all cards, not just Christmas. I cut designs from the front and reuse them. I do not have any pictures of the Christmas cards I just sent out, but I do have these photos of how I used birthday or other occasion cards to make these thank you cards or gift cards.














jvallas said:


> Those are beautiful.


They most certainly ARE!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I have made large balls (like the one you have pictured). Mine are about a 6 or 7" ball. I hang them in the windows.


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

Found these links:

http://acultivatednest.com/2013/12/some-fantastic-ideas-for-recycling-christmas-cards/

http://hubpages.com/art/Recycle-Old-Christmas-Cards-Craft-Ideas

http://www.minimalisti.com/decorati...liday-decoration-recycle-christmas-cards.html

http://www.kiddycharts.com/activities/ideas-reusing-christmas-cards/

http://fcbarcelonaonline.com/2015/10/02/recycle-christmas-cards/


----------



## iblimey (Aug 5, 2015)

How do you make the ornament? I would like to do that with this years cards for 2016 tree.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

iblimey said:


> How do you make the ornament? I would like to do that with this years cards for 2016 tree.


You cut out 3 " circles (or larger depending on how large you want the ornament) draw a triangle to just fit in circle. I made a template for the circle and the triangle out of cardboard so it was easy to draw around and make all the same size. Then fold up along the triangle lines. Glue the triangle folded tabs to each other. Punch small hole at top and hang with ribbon. You can make these with any size circle you like. They are fun until you get tired of cutting out circles. :roll: Kind of like making YO YO's out of cloth, I have a short limit.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

iblimey said:


> How do you make the ornament? I would like to do that with this years cards for 2016 tree.


http://www.marthastewart.com/273222/holiday-card-ornaments or
http://www.allfreecrafts.com/christmas/recycled-christmas-card-ornaments/


----------



## iblimey (Aug 5, 2015)

Thank you. I have some pretty cards from family and I will do this.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

We also used to make note pads by punching holes in the sides of the pieces after they were cut out, and crocheting around to join them together.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

And here is another neat idea

http://serendipitycards.blogspot.com/2009/01/basket-made-from-christmas-cards.html


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

chickkie said:


> And here is another neat idea
> 
> http://serendipitycards.blogspot.com/2009/01/basket-made-from-christmas-cards.html


Now that's unique. I like it!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Patty Sutter said:


> Now that's unique. I like it!


Make it a yarn bowl!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Chickkie, I think your recycled cards are the only ones I have seen that look good. I just put mine in the recycle bin.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Chickkie, I think your recycled cards are the only ones I have seen that look good. I just put mine in the recycle bin.


Thank you. I have all my friends save me their cards too, so I have lots to work with.

Here are a couple more cards I made out of recycled cards. Just another way to fancy a card up.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

As a child I remember making small calendars out of cards. You took an empty Dairylea cheese box. These were made from cardboard. You painted the frame around the lid. Then you cut out a pretty picture from a Christmas card and stuck it in the lid. You added a small ribbon to hang it by. You could buy small calendars in those days, so you glued one at the bottom. I was a member of the Junior Red Cross and we used to sell them for funds.


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

Below I've put in the pictures!


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

He's lovely xx


----------



## Marciaann43 (Feb 16, 2012)

I make new cards from pieces of the old cards. The ones I don't use, I drop off at a nursing home. The activity director loves to get them and does projects with the patients. I also receive many from different charities I support and take them for the patients who would like a card to give to someone when they visit.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Lovely ideas. I simply kept some cards for a year and cut them for gift tags for the person who sent them. Could be used as pace cards or notes inside the gift. Admire your creativity though. Hapoy New Year.


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

I love your gingerbread man, great idea! I save cards with pretty designs and use them to book mark favorite recipes in my cookbooks. I also save and use the ribbons( from weddings and bridal and baby showers) that are put on favors and use them the same way.


----------



## watknanc (Jan 20, 2013)

Some make cute gift boxes (small). There are several sites with instructions. Sometimes (depending on where the sender wrote) the inside saying shows up inside the box (or you can cover it up with a piece of card stock).

Here is the site I used:
http://familycrafts.about.com/od/giftwrap/ss/GreetingCardBox.htm#showall


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow! Some really great ideas & links here. I too save my cards & have made a few gift tags, but would really like to make more.


----------



## chrisboldo (Jan 31, 2011)

Great Recycling ideas. TFS


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

watknanc said:


> Some make cute gift boxes (small). There are several sites with instructions. Sometimes (depending on where the sender wrote) the inside saying shows up inside the box (or you can cover it up with a piece of card stock).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, I often get little, stocking-filler type gifts - which are frequently pieces of costume jewellery, novelty keyrings etc - generally small bits of "bling" for children, teenagers and occasionally adults. I often find that when I buy such gifts, it can be up to an extra £1 for a gift box. What a lovely idea to recycle Christmas cards to make little gift boxes for jewellery etc ...!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I'm going to be trying these gift boxes soon. Thank you for the great idea.


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

I too have made these boxes as you said they are ideal for small gifts - I made a brooch and the box was perfect to finish off the present for my aunt for Christmas xx


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

Marciaann43 said:


> I make new cards from pieces of the old cards. The ones I don't use, I drop off at a nursing home. The activity director loves to get them and does projects with the patients. I also receive many from different charities I support and take them for the patients who would like a card to give to someone when they visit.


Ha yes! I used to be the Activity Co-ordinator for my old employer when I worked in Homes for vulnerable adults. I later ran the central Craft Club and we'd make some great stuff.

The big boss (owner of the company), generously bought us various craft supplies but I was always asking for ordinary bits and pieces for "up-cycling" - empty containers & jars, old Christmas cards and greetings cards, bits of broken jewellery, scraps of cloth, yarn etc ...

We didn't often get the re-cycled/up-cycled stuff but they were happy to spend plenty on new supplies!


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

I use the plain parts for shopping lists. I shred the rest in my confetti shredder and throw the pieces on my flower beds for mulch.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I remember these from when I was a kid.
http://www.allfreecrafts.com/christmas/recycled-christmas-card-basket/
Dick


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

DickWorrall said:


> I remember these from when I was a kid.
> http://www.allfreecrafts.com/christmas/recycled-christmas-card-basket/
> Dick


We used this pattern to make baskets when I was in grade 
school. I'm glad it is still around. Card designs may also
be used for decoupage projects (trays and ornaments).


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

maryjaye said:


> We used this pattern to make baskets when I was in grade
> school. I'm glad it is still around. Card designs may also
> be used for decoupage projects (trays and ornaments).


My MIL made one of these baskets years ago. I was going to mention it when I saw your post. I am so glad you had the pattern. I may try making one for use next year.


----------



## whiterose (Oct 19, 2012)

I cut up my Christmas cards and use them as tags the next year.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

I remember when I was young, at school, we used to cut the cards with fancy scissors, and paste the little calendars with ribbon on the bottom of the card so it dangled. They were so cute...


----------



## wendy zettel (May 23, 2014)

Lovely gift cards


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I recycle all cards, not just Christmas. I cut designs from the front and reuse them. I do not have any pictures of the Christmas cards I just sent out, but I do have these photos of how I used birthday or other occasion cards to make these thank you cards or gift cards.


Wow, ingenuous idea!


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Bambagirl said:


> Does anyone have any bright ideas for recycling Christmas cards?
> 
> This is what I did with one particular card (design shown below) that we received from relatives elsewhere in the UK.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

chickkie said:


> And here is another neat idea
> 
> http://serendipitycards.blogspot.com/2009/01/basket-made-from-christmas-cards.html


All such great ideas. Thank you for posting.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I had a few cards to recycle. I usually cut them out and glue them onto construction paper, and then decorate them to give to assisted living, etc. This year I added knit squares.


----------



## pemil (Apr 9, 2011)

I also cut them to make gift tags. All different shapes and sizes.


----------

